# Does Delvac One 5-40 meet VW 502?



## Al (Jul 21, 1999)

Anyone know?


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

Here's the list of *Approved Oil*


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Al said:


> Anyone know?


no


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

Not understanding why anyone cares about VW502. It's a lenient lube spec that's been around a long time. I view it as a "minimum" - certainly not anything I would consider "required" for an engine oil choice. Lots of great oils that work well in current VWs don't have that cert.


----------



## Huntermike (Dec 23, 2018)

Nadir Point said:


> Not understanding why anyone cares about VW502. It's a lenient lube spec that's been around a long time. I view it as a "minimum" - certainly not anything I would consider "required" for an engine oil choice. Lots of great oils that work well in current VWs don't have that cert.


Aim higher and get an oil with MB 229.5, Porsche A40 and BMW LL-01...in addition to 502.


----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)

VW 502 is an old weak crappy spec.










To have an oil "meet" it means you have the worst possible oil formulation for a European car.

HD truck oils are better right off the bat, so don't worry about that. 502 is like truck oil of 20 years ago.

MB 229.5 is the top spec, and the one to look for if you are relying on specs, which is not a bad approach.

https://online.lubrizol.com/relperftool/pc.html









I prefer Chevron Delo over Rotella or Delvac based on published properties in the PDS.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

A.Junkie said:


> VW 502 is an old weak crappy spec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're good at using things out of context.

The Lubrizol tool tells you that their tool is not a literal translation of performance requirements and should be not be used as a replacement for evaluating engine oil performance. So according to Lubrizol, you are not using their tool properly.

The RLI chart, that's data from actual people that submitted data to RI_RS4. Where's the data comparing Fe (ppm) in UOA's compared to MB229.5 on the RS4 engine? RLI is a boutique oil that was funded by RI_RS4 to have Terry Dyson as a consultant.


----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)

Except nobody asked your opinion.


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

A.Junkie said:


> Except nobody asked your opinion.


And you didn't ask to be put on my ignore list, either. Oh well, shyt happens.


----------

